# Exam on May 19th



## crisco88 (Apr 7, 2007)

I know after you take the exam and get your scores back a list is formulated. I live in Boston, and with the news that money is being moved to hire more officers and have them out by July, seem a little far-fetched??? I know there is one academy in progress and the point of this exam is too get new recruits, so are they drawing names from the old list??? Is there going to be a hiring freeze after this is done or will they continue to add officers??? Looking for a little info...Thanks


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Sounds like they will be taking names off the list from 2005. The current list stays active till Oct 31, 2007.


----------

